# FN Five Seven Help :)



## GunNewbie (Dec 22, 2016)

Heya everyone! I joined to see if i can gather some information from everyone here who's familiar with the FN57.
I recently visited a gun store in "CALIFORNIA" where i live and found an FN57 i noticed this version was solid black with cocking serrations on the front of the sides. The only FN seven that i have seen pictures of with this feature is the FN57 MKII, i checked the CALIFORNIA gun list and the MKII is not california compliant, am i missing a FN version? Im almost sure only the MKII has the serrations on the front. I have googled a ton of pics. any input would help
I am thinkin it is a MKII but fixed to be CALIFORNIA compliant???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not in CA, so I can't help. Sorry


----------



## GunNewbie (Dec 22, 2016)

How about FN models? is the MKII the only model with serrations on the sides infront of the pistol? i know the older models have serrations only on the back.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello and welcome from AZ! 

Sorry I don't know much about the FN. But you posted in a few forums here and somebody should know.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I'm not in CA, so I can't help. Sorry


We can both thank God for that.


----------



## Illyia (Jan 12, 2017)

Why do so many people base their opinion of a gun on whether ammo can be purchased a Walmart or Kmart? I mean, it's 2017 and the internet has been around for awhile. I haven't bought ammo at Walmart in 30 years! It only takes a few moments to do an internet search to find ample supplies of 5.7x28 ammo!

Back on point...the MKII FNH FiveseveN IS "California compliant"....This model: *FNH 3868929302 Five-seveN 10+1 5.7X28mm 4.75"* is the one. Budsgunshop just had quite a number in stock but they sell out very fast! When I checked about a month ago there was a dealer in Colorado who also had the CA compliant model in stock.

CA compliant means it comes with 10 round magazines and a chamber loaded indicator (though that may be standard across the board)


----------



## Illyia (Jan 12, 2017)

One more point on the ammo thing...I just bought several boxes of 5.7x28 in Fresno, CA at Sportsman's Warehouse - where the ammo is freely available on the shelf for the customer to pick up, look at, and carry away as much as he/she chooses - and this in a major anti-gun State!


----------

